# Cheap HID with free international shipping?



## ruriimasu (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,
Would like to know iwhat is the cheapest HID I can get? Thanks.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 16, 2008)

The cheapest by far would be the Vector Power On Board rechargeable HID spotlight bought on eBay for around $50, and sometimes less. I own it and love it. It runs for over 1 hour on a full charge and illuminates objects up tp 1 mile away.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

I doubt you will get free shipping LOL.


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, shipping can't be THAT much. Maybe $30-40? So $90-100 is still not bad for an HID.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 25, 2008)

For me shipping is alot

The N30 for me is $60USD ($96AU)shipping for me.
The VEC192 is $80+USD ($130AU) from the one site I saw.

Convert that to my dollar & the N30 is $340+ for me....


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 25, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> The cheapest by far would be the Vector Power On Board rechargeable HID spotlight bought on eBay for around $50, and sometimes less. I own it and love it. It runs for over 1 hour on a full charge and illuminates objects up tp 1 mile away.



Only US and Canada customers can buy Vector POB. There's no seller that will ship it abroad at any charge!


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 25, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Only US and Canada customers can buy Vector POB. There's no seller that will ship it abroad at any charge!




I will...


----------



## dudemar (Oct 26, 2008)

This is a stretch, but if you could find someone on CPFMP who can make an arrangement to send it to you, then it's possible.:candle:

Again this is a stretch.


----------



## strideredc (Oct 27, 2008)

unforgiven?


----------



## kanarie (Oct 27, 2008)

ask if an ebayer can sell a POB without the battery (shipment cost will be about half) you can buy a new batt. for less than the extra shipm. costs


----------



## dudemar (Oct 27, 2008)

kanarie said:


> ask if an ebayer can sell a POB without the battery (shipment cost will be about half) you can buy a new batt. for less than the extra shipm. costs



That's a very smart idea.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2008)

kanarie said:


> ask if an ebayer can sell a POB without the battery (shipment cost will be about half) you can buy a new batt. for less than the extra shipm. costs




As long as you don't mind "God knows who" disassembling your light before shipping it off. I'd be surprised if an ebay seller would actually agree to doing such a thing considering the price of the light. Not to mention that it would take just the right person to have need of an extra battery and not mind storing it.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 28, 2008)

Id rather pay the extra shipping then have someone I don't know take my future light apart.


----------



## kanarie (Oct 28, 2008)

> Id rather pay the extra shipping then have someone I don't know take my future light apart.


taking out the battery of the POB is almost as simple as replacing batteries in an normal flashlight(it is done in seconds). I do it every time I used the POB to charge the battery (My POB came with a broken charging circuit).

btw i have paid on ebay a year ago $50 for my POB and $50 for the shipping to Europe. (outch). now I wish I bought three.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 28, 2008)

I suppose with a simple light like the POB its fine. 

And if you upgrading to a Lithium battery setup, why not.


----------



## FredM (Oct 28, 2008)

Make your own out of an incan spotlight.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 30, 2008)

I forgot one thing. Even if I can buy POB (shipping thanks to 'unforgiven') I still need power converter (from 110 to 230V). It's cheaper to get N30...


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 9, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Only US and Canada customers can buy Vector POB. There's no seller that will ship it abroad at any charge!


 
Just had two different quotes the other day for POB shipped to New Zealand - both were around the $60 for shipping... :mecry:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 11, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I forgot one thing. Even if I can buy POB (shipping thanks to 'unforgiven') I still need power converter (from 110 to 230V). It's cheaper to get N30...


 
For N30 u also need to get a power transformer so it adds up around the same price i guess.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 11, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Just had two different quotes the other day for POB shipped to New Zealand - both were around the $60 for shipping... :mecry:



ah kaimaikid im troubling u on both ur threads lol. May i know where u got ur POB? Thanks!


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 12, 2008)

king2penn said:


> ah kaimaikid im troubling u on both ur threads lol. May i know where u got ur POB? Thanks!


 

http://www.samsexpo.com/catalog/i41.html - $59US for light + $59US for shipping to NZ


----------



## king2penn (Nov 12, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> http://www.samsexpo.com/catalog/i41.html - $59US for light + $59US for shipping to NZ


 
wow total for shipping to singapore seems to be cheaper --> 

*Total with postage:*$74.98USD 
:thinking:


----------



## petrev (Nov 12, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I forgot one thing. Even if I can buy POB (shipping thanks to 'unforgiven') I still need power converter (from 110 to 230V). It's cheaper to get N30...


 
POB
12V car charger lead included !
or . . . 
Just use any old 12V Wall transformer - probably about 750mA-1000mA
Can't find the one that came with my POB but just copy it's output specs if you want to be cautious !

The ones that come with a Thor will work too 

etc.

Pete


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 13, 2008)

POB + shipping + transformer = Amondotech N30...


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 14, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> POB + shipping + transformer = Amondotech N30...


 
Why? is the N30 shipping for free? 

Switch mode power supply = dirt cheap even here in NZ


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, power transformer is cheap. But 4300K bulb isn't...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2008)

FredM said:


> Make your own out of an incan spotlight.


That was the most cost effective method for me but there are still times I wonder how a purpose built HID would perform... *Petrev* you seem to own both a POB & modified Spot->HID units how does an after-market mod compare? :thinking:

Additionally these conversion kits were cheap *BEFORE* our world economies went weird, now automotive HID kits cost me 20% more (inc. shipping) out of Asia/China 

FWIW phantom23 4300K bulbs can also be sourced from Flea-bay (in pairs) perhaps you could locate a fellow countryman to 'share' the cost (offload it on CPF's Market Place OR keep as spare)? :thumbsup:


----------



## petrev (Nov 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That was the most cost effective method for me but there are still times I wonder how a purpose built HID would perform... *Petrev* you seem to own both a POB & modified Spot->HID units how does an after-market mod compare? :thinking:
> 
> Additionally these conversion kits were cheap *BEFORE* our world economies went weird, now automotive HID kits cost me 20% more (inc. shipping) out of Asia/China
> 
> FWIW phantom23 4300K bulbs can also be sourced from Flea-bay (in pairs) perhaps you could locate a fellow countryman to 'share' the cost (offload it on CPF's Market Place OR keep as spare)? :thumbsup:


 
Hi

POB is a nice smallish size compared to Thor mods but a 50W Auto HID whacks it for power and it really needs the 4300 update to get rid of the nasty Blue (my opinion) 
The POB also has a nice tight reflector if that's what you want - Thor mirrors are quite good for hotspot but have lots of artifacts too.
Overall I really like the POB-4300 and it gets positively great if you swap the SLA for a lithium pack too. Plasmaman has also put a 50W in it and then it's really really great.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with Petrev,

Having at least the 4300K bulb & Lithium battery makes its so much better.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 16, 2008)

Vector POB + 4300 HID bulb= Amondotech N30 ? 
Does anyone have comparison beamshots between N30 and a modded POB?


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 16, 2008)

king2penn said:


> Vector POB + 4300 HID bulb= Amondotech N30 ?


 
POB + 4300 bulb + *shipping* ($120-200 to me) = N30


----------



## petrev (Nov 17, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> POB + 4300 bulb + *shipping* ($120-200 to me) = N30


 
Hi

N30 ($150) + Shipping (?) = $???

POB($30) + Shipping (?) + 4300ºK (?) = $???

I got my bulb from YourHID and he charged me $10 for 2 (bought with a 55W-kit so I don't now how much postage would be)
Have you asked him how much a single bulb is posted to you wherever you are ? Let us know if you get a price.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## king2penn (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this the merchant ur talking about petrev-->http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/yourhid_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ?


----------



## petrev (Nov 17, 2008)

king2penn said:


> Is this the merchant ur talking about petrev-->http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/yourhid_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ?


 
Yep

That's the one

Cheers
Pete

ps Lots of Beamshots in Shootout IV(TB) and Shootout IV(MtBD)

I believe AmondoTech Illuminator (3152) HID is the same as the POB (but doesn't look like it here ??) and I believe the other one in the shootout Illuminator 4200 version should be about the same as POB-4300 ! Correct me if I am wrong - I get lost in all the variants . . .


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 17, 2008)

petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> N30 ($150) + Shipping (?) = $???
> 
> ...



N30 ($150) + shipping ($47) = $197 shipped
POB ($30) + shipping ($120-200) + 4300ºK ($40) = $190-270 

I trust more Batteryjunction.com.


----------



## petrev (Nov 17, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> N30 ($150) + shipping ($47) = $197 shipped
> POB ($30) + shipping ($120-200) + 4300ºK ($40) = $190-270
> 
> I trust more Batteryjunction.com.


 
Agree BatteryJunction are very good.

My postage charge was US$60 USA to UK ? 

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 17, 2008)

Where?


----------



## petrev (Nov 17, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Where?


 
Guy on e-Bay - that was about the USPS rate for the parcel so if you can find one that should be about the cost.

eg. HERE - POB $60

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL Petrev, Mr answer all our questions.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 25, 2008)

From real occasion it became $120 flashlight (+4300K bulb and transformer). Americans always have better... (I planned to buy SL PP 2AA LED as a car backup flashlight - not less than $45 shipped:shrug.


----------

